# Retro-futuristic artwork (1930s-70s)



## Harpo (Nov 26, 2007)

Dark Roasted Blend: Retro-Future: To The Stars!

Some beautiful images.  Enjoy.


----------



## Alurny (Nov 26, 2007)

Amazing!

Wow! A very nice find


----------



## HardScienceFan (Nov 26, 2007)

any idea who the artist of the second one is,Harps?

beautiful fanciful spacecraft


----------



## Harpo (Nov 26, 2007)

"First Contact", by Nikolai Nedbailo


This is by him too:


----------



## HardScienceFan (Nov 26, 2007)

it figures
the exotic shapes

'American' spacecraft looked more

uh plausible


----------



## gully_foyle (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome. The Soviets were really turned on by space. I read that Korolev blatantly lied to the politburo in order to get a man launched into space. He didn't care for politics, he just loved the idea of space.


----------



## edott (Apr 19, 2008)

gully_foyle said:


> Awesome. The Soviets were really turned on by space. I read that Korolev blatantly lied to the politburo in order to get a man launched into space. He didn't care for politics, he just loved the idea of space.


heck a lot of what the german scientist were telling hitler and the nazis whats bs to get thier projects funded. 
maybe that is the problem w=ith NASA they don't have the bs skills to get the money they need.


----------



## Xwing Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

nah...they just take themselves too seriously.


----------

